# Value Of This Tricycle?



## Kelly Prins (May 21, 2016)

hello can anyone help me to figure out the value of this tricycle? Thank you.


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 28, 2016)

Kelly Prins said:


> View attachment 319710 hello can anyone help me to figure out the value of this tricycle? Thank you.



Anyone?


----------



## DonChristie (May 28, 2016)

That appears to be an original beautiful tricycle. Value is difficult because not alot of people collect them. Im no expert but i would guesstimate $200. Try tricycle fetish website.


----------

